# DX code for malfunction pleural catheter



## maine4me (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of the appropriate diagnosis code to used for malfunction of pleural catheter?  The doctor selected 996.74, but I am not sure this is correct.


----------



## Kimmers (Oct 28, 2011)

I think that code 996.79 "Other complications of internal (biological) (synthetic) prosthetic device, implant, and graft due to other internal prosthetic device, implant, and graft"  might be a better fit.
996.74 refers to vascular device, implant, and graft.


----------

